# Take a Survey - Win a Free HauntedPortrait



## fleshrot79 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Tattoo and Horror Convention in Nashville*

Today, tomorrow, and Sunday at the Nashville Marriott Hotel some of the biggest names in horror will be in attendance.
Robert Englund, Kane Hodder, Leatherface, just to name a few.
Admission is $10 a day or $25 for 3 days.



You don't want to miss this event! You can call the hotel for more info at (615) 889-9300


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Fleshrot, 

I'm curious as to why you posted this announcement under Haunted Portraits Survey announcement....


----------

